# Is baby making sex different from regular sex



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Is there more pressure during baby making sex? You know....the "trying" for a baby time. Is it less erotic? Ive heard guys on here say they felt like all their wife wanted them for was for their sperm.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

For us the sex was no different. But we were very lucky and were able to conceive fairly quickly with all 3 kids.
I guess for those people who are unfortunately finding it difficult to conceive their responses may be different!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

It was all good, but being awoken in the wee hours of the morning when the ovulation indicator had kicked-in, had a little bit to be desired. But she didn't exactly have to throw me out of the bed either!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Uhhh no? Not for us anyway. We had sex the same intensity as we always have. I can see why SOME men feel that way, tho. Sometimes, SOME women get so caught up in trying to conceive that they ONLY want it around ovulation time. And then, they put specifications on it, etc. So... yea, I can see why some see it as a chore...a burden...or the like. I have heard that in other locations as well, not just here.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, much different. When you are fooling around, doing different things, and the wife has to say "put it in before you finish so it all gets in" Thats a mood killer right there. It takes away the fun, the excitement, and makes it all about that. Takes away from opportunities to have sex twice real close to each other because she wants to save it up and make sure there is enough to make a baby. And similar comments continue.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Main thing we found was remembering to make the 'deposit' in the correct place!

Not much use in my mouth or on my breasts


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Not so much with the first... Second I was recovering from the flu... From the bathroom my wife comes racing out, "get that thing up now, we got to do it..." Being still sick, she had to ride the horse... When it's done she gets off to get in some weird position... "Got to get it all in". Yea, I was sperm donor. Oh joy... We stopped at two.


----------



## bh76 (Sep 28, 2012)

sex was the same. the only downside was feeling as if i had too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes it's very different. 

I like to pull out and end sex with a facial. 

That doesn't fly when you're on a mission.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> It was all good, but being awoken in the wee hours of the morning when the ovulation indicator had kicked-in, had a little bit to be desired. But she didn't exactly have to throw me out of the bed either!


Does it really have to be that precise?


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

:rofl:


sharkeey said:


> Yes it's very different.
> 
> I like to pull out and end sex with a facial.
> 
> That doesn't fly when you're on a mission.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Does it really have to be that precise?


No.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> No.


Tell that to a woman who thinks she is ovulating


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

drerio said:


> Tell that to a woman who thinks she is ovulating


I have 3 kids, yes I knew when I was ovulating but I didn't make a production out of it. I just seduced him. More fun that way.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

For our second child, it was somewhat different. My wife wasn't getting pregnant right away when we first began trying and she was looking into the 'perfect' ovulating times, so we had to sneak it in when we could at those moments. I had no problem complying, of course.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I have 3 kids, yes I knew when I was ovulating but I didn't make a production out of it. I just seduced him. More fun that way.


I will keep this in mind...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Our issue was we started having kids after graduate school... A 36 year old ovulating woman can be scary


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

the worse sex we ever had is when we intentionally conceived our children. so yes to me there's a difference.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

drerio said:


> Tell that to a woman who thinks she is ovulating


I was taking my temp everyday. I knew. And I never once said a word to my husband about when I was ovulating. We had sex as usual... maybe once more thrown in there lol. And the result was our youngest two kids. First child was an odd story. I got pregnant with him immediately after the bleeding stopped from my miscarriage. But the other two, I knew when I was ovulating. We didn't actively try, otherwise, but we didn't actively prevent either.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Does it really have to be that precise?


No. Like Mavash said. I used a basal thermometer. It measures to the closest 0.01 degree. That subtle change is what you are looking for. But you have to be consistent if you are doing this. Every morning, same time. Chart it. You will get a pattern. But you keep track everyday. Just act like "business as usual" with hubby so he has no idea that it is "that time"


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

drerio said:


> Our issue was we started having kids after graduate school... A 36 year old ovulating woman can be scary


Ow is this different from other people though?


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> No. Like Mavash said. I used a basal thermometer. It measures to the closest 0.01 degree. That subtle change is what you are looking for. But you have to be consistent if you are doing this. Every morning, same time. Chart it. You will get a pattern. But you keep track everyday. Just act like "business as usual" with hubby so he has no idea that it is "that time"


Business as usual, got it. Shouldnt be hard. Hubby thinks ovulation means he is guaranteed lots of action vs ovulation means baby making time. I dunno, maybe he is smarter then i think


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

drerio said:


> Our issue was we started having kids after graduate school... A 36 year old ovulating woman can be scary


Yea, I wasn't that far "behind" in the age department there... I was 33 with the last one. 
Plus, I had very irregular cycles...so, yea, I get how tough it can be... if they get THAT aggressive. But it doesn't always have to be that way... just sayin'


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Yea, I wasn't that far "behind" in the age department there... I was 33 with the last one.
> Plus, I had very irregular cycles...so, yea, I get how tough it can be... if they get THAT aggressive. But it doesn't always have to be that way... just sayin'


Oh don't worry, I am not complaining... just doing my duty ma'am. 

Parenting is harder... So no not a sperm donor, I am an actual dad that was able to show my son how to throw a curve ball today. As far as I am concerned that is way more important than "let's get it done NOW" moment.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

effess said:


> the worse sex we ever had is when we intentionally conceived our children. so yes to me there's a difference.


Why was it the worst?


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

Only difference is he cums inside me instead of on my a$$, which feels more intimate to me. I think he enjoys it more too.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Well, for the 2 we deliberately set out to have, we just had sex every day until I was pregnant.
That may be why he suggested the last child..


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

For us, the Mrs would think to herself "I want a baby, and 9 months later, ta-dah!

seriously, no issues. The first one, I think she got pregnant the day she stopped the pill, the second one, about the same, and the last two, she was ON the pill for both.... (we planned on two, were ok with the first oops, and said "holy fvck! with the second oops!) The second oops!, and she had her tubes tied. For us at the time the first pregnancy, sex was literally an every night occurrence, so there was no difference at all. once she was about a month pregnant, sex stopped almost completely until the last couple weeks, then slowly picked up to a couple times a week as the kiddo got older.


----------



## elisha_parker (Oct 1, 2012)

We both enjoy regularly, till the day i got pregnant. But after that he became extra careful and the way changed, He makes me happy with hugs and kisses.
I Love him a alot, muaahh  <3 <3 <3


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Is there more pressure during baby making sex? You know....the "trying" for a baby time. Is it less erotic? *Ive heard guys on here say they felt like all their wife wanted them for was for their sperm*.


I think this applies more to the guys who were getting very little sex, then the frequency went noticably up during the 'trying to get pregnant phase' only to drop way off again after the pregnancy, or birth.

For those guys, I agree, it seems like they were just a tool to get pregnant, and it wasn't lovemaking.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

missymrs80 said:


> Why was it the worst?


cause it wasnt for the sake of intimacy or mutual enjoyment but to make a baby. it took all the erotic fun out of it. my wife is a worrier to begin with so you can see the anxiety on her face while were doing it which sucks the joy out of the act.
its just a different dynamic. you can see it on this thread with women who knew they were ovulating but didn't tell their husbands. my wife isn't very attuned to her sexuality anyway you throw in the pressure of conceiving with natural predisposition for anxiety and its not a good mix for hot sex.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn. This thread makes me really glad we have two "oops" babies.

I feel really sorry for those who have trouble conceiving. I have said more than once I wish I could give away my fertility to someone else who wants it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roger boschman (Aug 3, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Is there more pressure during baby making sex? You know....the "trying" for a baby time. Is it less erotic? Ive heard guys on here say they felt like all their wife wanted them for was for their sperm.


IT IS DIFFERENT, but for all the wrong reasons, as you can see from some of these posts. Ovulation indicator? 

We decided to have our second child. We stopped doing The Perfect Method, which was the only BC we ever used. We continued having sex as usual, 3 times a week and in about 2 weeks she was pregnant. Simple. Normal. Natural.Why make it complicated? --Roger G.Boschman, Therapist.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Because not everyone can just get pregnant in two weeks. many couples struggle with getting pregnant.

Sorry to hijack.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

for us, 'trying' was a fun time. The sex wasnt different, but we were well aware of what might happen. So there was that undercurrent of 'making a baby' that was fun and scary and exciting all balled up into one.

We werent in a rush either. I imagine thoings can easily change if we had gone on for a year or so and nothing happend and if she started getting worried it wouldnt happen etc. None of that got in the way.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes it was a fun time - more intimate somehow. For number 1, she just stopped taking the pill and it didn't take long. Before the 2nd one she had been off the pill and we used condoms. I didn't mind using them but then going without was more pleasurable.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, it has been over 30 years, but as I recall there was something a bit more special when we were trying to conceive. My wife never had a problem getting pregnant so we knew when we started having sex without BC we would be having a baby. I wouldn't say it was better, it was just different, maybe more intimate. I guess there was an anticipation of having another baby that was not there when we were not trying.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, there's no pulling out, no connies and no pills, so probably more intimate

But then again my wife and I haven't exactly had a planned pregnancy yet, our daughter was unexpected... so sex is still well, just sex


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You other than slapping a calendar and nagging now now now now now now - alright get off me.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Baby sex more than likely isn't as passionate and done for just that reason....... To have a baby. Spontaneous and I'm horny sex is to get ones rocks off so to speak?? Why not enjoy and leave the baby part to God's Word Will Good luck!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

roger boschman said:


> IT IS DIFFERENT, but for all the wrong reasons, as you can see from some of these posts. Ovulation indicator?
> 
> We decided to have our second child. We stopped doing The Perfect Method, which was the only BC we ever used. We continued having sex as usual, 3 times a week and in about 2 weeks she was pregnant. Simple. Normal. Natural.Why make it complicated? --Roger G.Boschman, Therapist.


Gee, I don't know... maybe because some people can't get pregnant that fast? Maybe because some people have undiagnosed infertility and this is what they have to do in order to get pregnant? Or maybe this is the next step AFTER they have tried having sex the way you suggested, for over a year, and this is what her OB/GYN suggested as the NEXT step? Oh, and then when that doesn't work for some, they have to go to clomid shots and then there is the egg harvesting, IVF...all for the CHANCE to have the baby that came so easily to you and your wife.

So, why is it different for some people? Here, let's all say it together now: INFERTILITY!

No, I am not speaking from experience. I took my basal body temps everyday so I was more in tune with my body...so I knew whether or not I was even ovulating. My cycles were so irregular that there were often months when I didn't. I am talking about the friends I have who went through YEARS of heartbreak when they were unable to conceive. It wasn't until they tried the "wrong reasons" you mentioned that they were able to conceive. Great that it came so easily to you and your wife. The only two that were easy for me were the one I miscarried and the one I conceived right after that (my oldest son). The other two, it wouldn't have happened as fast as it DID, had I not been taking my temps.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

effess said:


> cause it wasnt for the sake of intimacy or mutual enjoyment but to make a baby. it took all the erotic fun out of it. my wife is a worrier to begin with so you can see the anxiety on her face while were doing it which sucks the joy out of the act.
> its just a different dynamic. *you can see it on this thread with women who knew they were ovulating but didn't tell their husbands.* my wife isn't very attuned to her sexuality anyway you throw in the pressure of conceiving with natural predisposition for anxiety and its not a good mix for hot sex.


Whoa wait a minute... I was one who knew I was ovulating and didn't tell him. I chose not to because I didn't want him to feel pressure either way. And, if it was around that time and he wasn't up to it, I didn't push him for sex. Quite a few months there was no conception, even when I knew I was ovulating. There was no urgency to get pregnant. Like I said, I was doing the temps so I was more in tune with my body. But, I never gave the impression that it was the only reason for having sex. It was the same as every other night when I was not ovulating.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

roger boschman said:


> IT IS DIFFERENT, but for all the wrong reasons, as you can see from some of these posts. Ovulation indicator?
> 
> We decided to have our second child. We stopped doing The Perfect Method, which was the only BC we ever used. We continued having sex as usual, 3 times a week and in about 2 weeks she was pregnant. Simple. Normal. Natural.Why make it complicated? --Roger G.Boschman, Therapist.


Why make it complicated? Have you had clients with fertility issues?


----------



## roger boschman (Aug 3, 2012)

I have replied at length on this thread, but my comment does not appear...is there a problem?


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

We didn't actively try to get pregnant, but we didn't prevent it either. It took us 12 years to get pregnant.. Sex was no different. Of course he is the one who wanted to know when i was ovulating. I know exactly the day I got pregnant too =)

Funny thing now though after i got pregnant the sex went bye bye =(


----------

